# Mud disposal



## gjjr2001

trash bag and then place in cardboard box


----------



## JakAHearts

Ok but what about the amount left in the bucket or on the hawk? It would probably be worse to buy a new bucket every day than to wash the mud into the yard right?


----------



## oh'mike

Drywall mud is "all natural" and the slurry will not cause any permanent harm to the landscaping.


----------



## gjjr2001

Dump it over the neighbors fence


----------



## Willie T

Here's an excerpt from one Material Safety Data Sheet:


----------



## spaceman spif

gjjr2001 said:


> Dump it over the neighbors fence


That was awesome!! :laughing:

(Unless JakAHearts is your neighbor...)


----------



## JakAHearts

spaceman spif said:


> That was awesome!! :laughing:
> 
> (Unless JakAHearts is your neighbor...)


If I am someones neighbor.... COME HELP ME DIY!


----------



## spaceman spif

JakAHearts said:


> If I am someones neighbor.... COME HELP ME DIY!


----------



## slickgt1

Ive actually seen countless people wash out buckets in bath tubs and showers. They always piss me off like no other, maybe less than painters washing their brushes in stainless sinks.


----------



## Red Squirrel

slickgt1 said:


> Ive actually seen countless people wash out buckets in bath tubs and showers. They always piss me off like no other, maybe less than painters washing their brushes in stainless sinks.


lol yeah that can suck. I usually clean my stuff in the wash tub (plastic) in the laundry room. The obvious advantage is I'm not dirtying my upstairs sink, but the second advantage is that it's the closest sink to the main stack, so water does not have far to go to hit the municipal drain system. I always let the water run for a while to clean out anything that could potentially cause issues if it dries in the pipe. I would not dump a whole bucket of plaster in there though, but dirty putty knives or brushes wont hurt anything.


----------



## slickgt1

Red Squirrel said:


> lol yeah that can suck. I usually clean my stuff in the wash tub (plastic) in the laundry room. The obvious advantage is I'm not dirtying my upstairs sink, but the second advantage is that it's the closest sink to the main stack, so water does not have far to go to hit the municipal drain system. I always let the water run for a while to clean out anything that could potentially cause issues if it dries in the pipe. I would not dump a whole bucket of plaster in there though, but dirty putty knives or brushes wont hurt anything.


You won't believe what I just pulled out of the main P trap in a customer's house on Sunday. Paint roller, without the handle.  How the hell did that get all the way there, and from where. I can only suspect the vent pipe on the roof, but seriously, how. 

Owners were blaming me for it too, but my guys are only putting in doors and windows not even painting. They shut up quick when I pulled that thing out. People always blame you for everything just because you are working there.


----------



## oldrivers

maybe someone at the store put it in there like a kid . and then a homeowner bought the pipe and no one noticed it in there and it was installed that way ,,,,


----------



## slickgt1

I have no clue. Plumbing wasn't done by us, and it was done a while ago. I get the weirdest things sometimes.


----------



## urborn2die

everything says not to dump into sewers and streams, even 100% natural items that you can eat.

Scrape as much as you can into a garbage bag then rinse it off into the grass, its not going to hurt it and it wont kill anything in the enviroment, I do however use ant hills as a rinse location when I can since the ants dont seem to enjoy it and hey mabey they have some DIY they need toi get done, new grenboard in the queens bathroom or some new walls, just being nice, but thats just me.


----------

